# Isaac



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If that friggin storm does NOT dump at least 4 inches of water on us....I'm gonna be PEESED!!!

First gauge that pops, I'm going. 
Early Fall + rising water + obnoxiously big spinnerbait = AWESOMENESS!!!

Who else is flexible this weekend?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing....the weather people better not miss this one like they usualy do. ill be watching as well ready to flirt with some fat girls


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Were you planning a river or lake outting? Seems as though the rain may be here Saturday sometime or Sunday. I want to hit the lake early Saturday. 

Rich-


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

RIVER...then another RIVER...then another...

The only good thing about low water levels, to me, is when they come back up.
The smallies in the river are going to go absolutely CRAZY!!! After all the extended heat and no rain....now the nights are getting a little cooler....and now All the new, fresh cool water...all the oxygen...and all food getting washed by....HO-LY MO-LY!!!

It's a three rod affair for me.
Spinnerbait - big one, white, or chartruse
Tube - with juuuust not quite enough weight to keep it in place....like a tumbling, dislodged crawdad
Either a fluke, but on a leadhead; or a big Zara Spook type topwater

Depending on how much whichever river rises, they;ll either be dead in the middle of riffles, or within a couple feet of strong current.
Micro eddies....right Stucky?

Oh man....I can't wait.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

in the past i would never have thought about hitting the river just because its rising(always been a pond/lake fisher)but the way your talking it should be prime. getting me excited for sure.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> If that friggin storm does NOT dump at least 4 inches of water on us....I'm gonna be PEESED!!!
> 
> First gauge that pops, I'm going.
> Early Fall + rising water + obnoxiously big spinnerbait = AWESOMENESS!!!


a couple weeks ago when i heard we will get rain from the hurricane i was thinking the exact same thing! been not so patiently waiting......


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I haven't been out in weeks with this lack of water. I'll be going out whenever it's possible, if anyone wants to go. 

I'm getting pretty pessimistic about the forecast. The way it's moving so slowly and forecast to go up the Mississippi and take a right turn at the Ohio, I figure it's going to rain itself out before it gets here.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bite your tongue!!!
Call Noah...it's about to cut loose!! (Maaaaaannnnnn, I sure hope so)


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some of you boys got ants in yo pants!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Heading out in the morning to yakfish and this threads got me excited for another float when the rain shows up!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There "should" be a morning buzzbait bite...61 degrees tonight...maybe.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Desperation in the OGF nation !  --Tim


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I plan to be out Sunday/Monday in the rain unless we have lightning.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just watched Ben Gelber on WCMH. The system is now forecast to track more through southern Ohio. He predicted 1-2 inches falling by Tuesday in the Columbus area with most of it coming on Sunday Night/Monday. You guys in the southern portion of the state should get more.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate Ben Gelber.... (not really....take it easy channel 4 fans...)

If that's the case, why don't you plan on car pooling on Monday with me down to that little one, SW of Chilli....with the rock arch....

You listening, Rybo?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I can do Monday.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We only need 90+ cfs for that one.
300-400 would be dreamy, though.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> I can do Monday.


I'm down on Monday!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in, maybe even do a road trip, leave sat night, drive, camp, fish like demons Monday, go home.....

River i like starts with an "a" and ends in llegheny

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

River I'm thinking about rhymes with Focky Rork...

I can't do the whole over nighter deal. I'm playing in a golf tourney Sunday, won't be back until darkish.

But I like they way you're thinking Stucky....you just wanna go back and wear those blades out again.
Maybe sometime before mid October, we can swing over that way and harass the Gheny smallies...hit the C-larion if the gauge spikes to 1,000+cfs...
All those PA boys will be thinking about deer hunting by then...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

landarcjedi said:


> I'm down on Monday!


Nice! This could shape up nicely...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in for that! 

Sounds like we are getting thunder storms this weekend, hit and miss, I'd prefer a nice slow drench but I'd take any kind of moisture(wouldn't we all, lol). I might be able to go Sunday if conditions look good, keeping eyes on weather bug and gauges with fingers crossed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm resigned to Monday, at this point.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I can do Sunday too....just might have to call in sick on Tuesday if the fishing is good enough.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So it looks like Stucky and Stream are gonna make sweet love on Sunday.

Me, Stream, Stucky, and Jedi-Master on Monday.

Don't you guys dare go sore mouth those RF smallies on Sunday....
(Like THAT'S gonna happen....)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Any guys that can do Tuesday?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Boss said I'm wrong, I'm busy Sunday, open Monday

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, have to float my kayak to get the mail since we got so much rain....





Not! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Go navy! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

There are a few storms out there, but they aren't hitting anything I fish.

Congratulations Sparty. Go Navy. Go Bucks. Go Blue (I hate Sabin and the SEC even more). Sorry, Bobcats, but I also got to root for the Blue and White as it was the first school I dropped out of.

At least we got football.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

No rain to speak of yet, we did get a good rain overnight, the creek by the house came up a foot, perfect kayak level, checked gauges, nothing yet. Radar doesn't look promising, looks like going way north of us, damn! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I think we'll start getting some good stuff tonight. Gotta have faith, baby! I'd also like to fish Flocky Dork, but if that doesn't work out, something else will.

...just gonna have to not be afraid to get wet and dodge the electricity on Monday...might be a good idea to go to church tomorrow...not that that would make a difference. As the good book says, "The rain falls on the righteous and wicked alike." I guess that applies to lightning too.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> Radar doesn't look promising, looks like going way north of us, damn!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I don't have a problem with that rain coming up north here by me. I'm in Toledo and we need that rain just as bad up here. I do hope that you guys get the rain y'all need though.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Union County got some good rain last night. That ought to be downstream by tomorrow. Knox county probably got too much. Might take a while for that to settle down.

Still dry to the southwest, but it looks like there is another band coming from that direction.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Got a 1/2" of rain in downtown cbus, I can't remember my rain gauge this full in a while.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Very little falling in SW Ohio, I plan on going out tomorrow morning, but with the low passing here earlier I probably missed my best opportunity. Hope ya'll do well today.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Tuesday anyone? Where is USMC?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Up here by mosquito lake... cloud cover and very little rain and from looking at the radar....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Big walnut got water,1800 cfs, the river dagger hates has some, but not the target river, might just go ride the cycle tomorrow, who knows...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

They are getting rain down there right now. Northeast looks good, but I was there a dozen times this year.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, looks like the biggest storm yet rolling in from the south, be here three four hours, won't know until morning what we'll get. Still on the fence, yak or motorcycle, decide tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol, looks like it's fading away, local creek did rise 4.7 to 5.1 cfs, only about 94.9 cfs from yakable.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> Lol, looks like it's fading away, local creek did rise 4.7 to 5.1 cfs, only about 94.9 cfs from yakable.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Argh! No rain! I've been watching the gauges too. 

I'd like to get back out fishing with you again (yak/canoe-dog). If I comment to my wife "Boy, I sure wish we would get a soaking all day rain" one more time I might get assigned a honey-do list to keep me occupied. Oh and my dog keeps giving me that look like she knows I owe her an outing on the boat. 

I've set a goal (before year end) to catch a smallie via the fly rod from the yak! Come on rain!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Rain started falling last night and has kept up off and on in SW Ohio. I hit up the flooded creek and got a 14" LMB going in and lost a muskie going out. Saw a BIG muskie detonate under some poor unfortunate soul while paddling up the creek and while I was chatting with another OGFr, he managed to catch a 40" and 38" muskie in the span of about 10 minutes.

I think I'm going to quit bass fishing in that creek.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Ok ok i am on my way back from Alaska it is allowed to rain .... Not sure what work and class times are looking like for me until i get back , but i will be looking to.get on the water. Headed to Seattle for the next 24 hours then home bound!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

made it out yesterday for about 5 hours 1-6pm, the rain didn't do much at all to the Dayton area rivers. The one thing it did do was have an overcast day which has been alot different than most days i have been able to get out and fish.

Got about 60 fish (rock bass, smallies, largemouth, bluegill, channel cat, and a nasty creek chub) caught on twister tail, xrap, spinner bait, or rooster tail. Nothing of size...largemouth was 13" and the largest smallie was 13" too.

saw some lunkers, but just weren't hitting.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Ok ok i am on my way back from Alaska it is allowed to rain .... Not sure what work and class times are looking like for me until i get back , but i will be looking to.get on the water. Headed to Seattle for the next 24 hours then home bound!


We were worried sick....

I told the jedi you were probably busy with school and your new job, and here you are cruising around Alaska.

We got out yesterday and either the fishing sucked, or we did.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I snuck out with my son and the dog and hassled some of Stucky's fish.
Fishing wasn't bad. I started the day off catching the biggest spot I've ever seen in hand. It was ~19-20" and had to be every bit of 4 lbs. Tuck has a pic on his phone. 
We managed our fair share...saw a dozen deer...watched a fawn chase after her momma and get trapped on the wrong side of the river, next to a steep cliff wall.
Watched a bald eagle do his thing. Nice mature bird. He even let us float right under his tree without spooking.

Good day. Could have used A LOT more water!!!! Hopefully the Corps will get an itchy release finger before bow season gets here.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thinking if all else fails,ie no rain, Sunday go see the bikini hatch bubba, great time to teach our boys the techniques of staring without drooling...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

